# yay



## Aceman85Turbo (Feb 22, 2004)

i love nissanforums!


----------



## THE BIG ONE (Oct 30, 2005)

TEH BEST SITE EVARAR!!!1one
The sheer wealth of collective knowledge, information, and intelligent minds is truely astonishing!
:woowoo:


----------



## Aceman85Turbo (Feb 22, 2004)

too keep it z related, what year 02 sensor is compatible with an 86 turbo? anyone???
zen???


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You will not be warned again,,,

This is an automotive forum.. Take this crap to Off Topic if you feel the need to post garbage..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

THE BIG ONE said:


> TEH BEST SITE EVARAR!!!1one
> The sheer wealth of collective knowledge, information, and intelligent minds is truely astonishing!
> :woowoo:


Change your sig. Your use of words is offensive to me.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Aceman85Turbo said:


> too keep it z related, what year 02 sensor is compatible with an 86 turbo? anyone???
> zen???


P/N: 250-23504 1989 Z31 turbo

P/N: 250-23075 1989 Z31 non-turbo

P/N: 250-23504 1988 Z31 turbo

P/N: 250-23075 1988 Z31 nonturbo

P/N: 250-23504 1987 Z31 turbo

P/N: 250-23075 1987 Z31 non-turbo

P/N: 250-23087 1986 Z31 turbo

P/N: 250-23502 1986 Z31 non-turbo

P/N: 250-23075 1985 Z31 turbo (from 2/85 on)

P/N: 250-23087 1985 Z31 (up to 2/85)(does not specify turbo or non-turbo)

P/N: 250-23075 1984 Z31 (does not specify turbo or non-turbo)

These are all 3 wire heated sensors. As taken from OxygenSensors.com  

So, to answer your question, a pre 2/85 Z31 would be the only other one compatible with an 86. That's according to that site, so I dunno if that's 100% correct.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

My question would be, since you registered as _Aceman85Turbo_, why it is you claim to have an 88 Shiro...... Wouldn't _Aceman88Shiro_ have been a better choice?

Oh yeah, I'd like to see some pics, too. Shiros are beautiful cars, anyone having one around here, I'm pretty much gonna make pics mandatory..... :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Lets keep it on topic.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Aceman85Turbo
Joined: Feb 21st, 2004 

Back then, that's what he had. People do upgrade/sell/buy cars every once in a while.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Aceman85Turbo
> Joined: Feb 21st, 2004
> 
> Back then, that's what he had. People do upgrade/sell/buy cars every once in a while.


I was just looking at his post count, not his join date.....


----------



## Aceman85Turbo (Feb 22, 2004)

my 85t had over 330k on the body... it was a little tired and rusty, so i took it out back and shot it once.

current project fr this month


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice looking car, but why do you have 1/2 a set of Z32 rims on there (kinda what they look like). I'm assuming the other side in the back is the same rim.....


----------



## Aceman85Turbo (Feb 22, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Nice looking car, but why do you have 1/2 a set of Z32 rims on there (kinda what they look like). I'm assuming the other side in the back is the same rim.....



i put them on because my other ss wheels have drag radials on them atm.

i dont let my good tires out the garage while im not racing.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Aceman85Turbo said:


> my 85t had over 330k on the body... it was a little tired and rusty, so i took it out back and shot it once.
> 
> current project fr this month


The Z32 rims are on backwards. Nice looking Z31.


----------



## Aceman85Turbo (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks, thats the way the directional tires were 

i always rag on SHO taurus owners for doing that lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> Change your sig. Your use of words is offensive to me.


I deleted it..


Please Read the rules you agreed to when you joined the forum


----------

